# FDA: Paxil increases suicide attempts in adults



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

As you guys know, there is an FDA warning that all antidepressants increase suicidal tendencies in children 18 and under. The FDA also later added that there's a slight increase in risk for adults, particularly seniors....AND NOW--On Friday(May 12th), the FDA and Glaxssmithkline issued a new *BLACK BOX* warning for Paxil CR. *Paxil has now been found to increase suicide in all adults, particularly those aged 18-30*http://www.pharmalive.com/News/index.cfm?a...3&categoryid=56And more info should be out later this year~~" 'Later on in the year, whenever the FDA is ready, a large pooled analysis with all the companies and all the drugs will see if they find similar things in the adult data.'Paxil is a popular antidepressant drug although it has no longer had market exclusivity. In April, Glaxo had reported that sales of the drug in the first quarter had fetched $304 million."Paxil increases suicide attempts in adults______________________________________________


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Ooops Talissa - this has an all too familiar ring to it. I'm afraid one of the terrible "teething" problems with many anti-d's (including prozac, mitrazapene {which I'm on with now, great success}) is an increased risk in suicidal tendancies, particularly in those very difficult first few days, even weeks.Trouble is you kind of almost have to take that risk but GO AND SEEK MEDICAL HELP BEFORE YOU TRY ANYTHING DAFT - I didn't and ended up taking an overdose about 2 weeks into my initial course of mitrazapene (sometimes called zisprin).Thats the key really, yes, its very very scary but as long as you are aware of this risk and get help asap, I think, if, in the long run, it helps get you well and out of the ****-hole that is depression, its probably worth trying.Thanks for this, its as well for people who are in this terrible situation (ie battling with depression) to be aware of this.Sue


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Sue, You just amaze me. Your honesty & strength & desire to help others is really very inspiring. Instead of sticking your head in the sand, you're out here sharing, trying to keep someone else from going through the h*ll you've been through. Keep it up girlfriend!!Btw, I'm reeeally glad the new medication seems to be a good fit for you & you're doing so well now. I hope you & your family find the perfect holiday getaway over Christmas--you sure deserve it!...For anyone interested...I also want to post a link to a pretty good article on antidepressants. Compared to MANY others I've read, it lays out the facts w/o being sensational. It's meant to inform on the limitations & the possible benefits of SSRI's rather than being a vehicle to incite & flame big pharma~~http://www.womentowomen.com/depressionanxi...depressants.asp


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Tal - what a lovely posting - god bless, well I reckon thats the only way to cope with depression - fight the bugger head on!!!Yeah, doing well thanks - still get abit cream crackered in the evenings but back at work, running kids around, trying to stop our hound woolfing down the choccie biccies.Thanks also for the thread - I'll have a goz at that this evening (trouble is, after the burglary we are down to just this puter which my 15 year old lad normally hogs!!).You take care too and thanks againSue xx


----------

